# Looking for friendly people to cast aluminum with in Vancouver



## n8bot (May 30, 2022)

Hello,

My name is Nathan. I live in Vancouver, BC. For the better part of 6 years, I've been working towards doing perforated-flask vacuum-assisted investment casting from 3D printed patterns. I designed and built two printers (first one wasn't good enough), and have set up a tiny foundry with a Vic-12 casting machine, electric furnace and burnout oven. I have everything needed to start casting, including safety gear.

I'm looking for anyone local who just wants to hang out and be part of this with me. I just don't like doing this all alone anymore.

I am doing this in hopes of making it a business, but at the time being it's just R&D phase -- basically just playing around.

If anyone wants to play around with me, I'd be happy to cast stuff for you. Can print patterns of virtually any geometry, and can cast with 5" x 7" perforated flasks.

I have almost 100 pounds of A356 aluminum (technically it's actually Al-Si7Mg from Qatar) ready to be cut up and melted.

Umm yeah. Let me know! Haha. I hope I get notifications of replies...

Nathan aka n8bot


----------



## Janger (May 31, 2022)

Hi Nathan welcome aboard. 

What is "perforated-flask vacuum-assisted investment casting" ??? 

You need to post 3 times before you are allowed to upload pictures so please describe this a bit more in a few posts and then you should be able to post some pictures of this intriguing topic. 3D printed patterns in what material? PLA? Or one of those weird plastics for casting? Can you cast a seal for making wax seals like on documents or sealing shut letters with wax and a embossed pattern like roses in the wax?


----------



## Canadium (May 31, 2022)

n8bot said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Nathan. I live in Vancouver, BC. For the better part of 6 years, I've been working towards doing perforated-flask vacuum-assisted investment casting from 3D printed patterns. I designed and built two printers (first one wasn't good enough), and have set up a tiny foundry with a Vic-12 casting machine, electric furnace and burnout oven. I have everything needed to start casting, including safety gear.
> 
> ...



Wow I wish you were local to me!!! I'm just beginning to experiment with aluminum casting and a melting furnace. Would love to hang out with someone I could learn from when it comes to casting! Unfortunately I'm in Hamilton, the wrong side of the country!


----------



## n8bot (May 31, 2022)

Janger said:


> Hi Nathan welcome aboard.
> 
> What is "perforated-flask vacuum-assisted investment casting" ???
> 
> You need to post 3 times before you are allowed to upload pictures so please describe this a bit more in a few posts and then you should be able to post some pictures of this intriguing topic. 3D printed patterns in what material? PLA? Or one of those weird plastics for casting? Can you cast a seal for making wax seals like on documents or sealing shut letters with wax and a embossed pattern like roses in the wax?


It is the jewelry method of casting. The perforated flask is a stainless steel cylinder with holes all over it. You make a mold with a specialty plaster, around your pattern (this process and material is called investing/investment). You burn out the pattern in the oven, and this process hardens the mold and prepares it for pouring. You pour the metal, but as you do, you apply a vacuum to all but one face of the cylinder. The mold material is porous enough to let gasses pass through it, without metal seeping through. This helps fill the form of the mold.

I suppose a wax seal is a very good use of this technology. I would probably choose a harder metal than aluminum, just for durability.

I do generative design in Fusion 360, so I have a few designs I'm going to cast. Picture nema 17 motor mounts designed by aliens. Hahaha.

I didn't notice how active it was when I first joined. This looks like a place I could learn a lot from.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 1, 2022)

Look forward to your progress & pics!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 1, 2022)

If I were closer I’d come over for dinner .  Love casting metal


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 2, 2022)

n8bot said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Nathan. I live in Vancouver, BC. For the better part of 6 years, I've been working towards doing perforated-flask vacuum-assisted investment casting from 3D printed patterns. I designed and built two printers (first one wasn't good enough), and have set up a tiny foundry with a Vic-12 casting machine, electric furnace and burnout oven. I have everything needed to start casting, including safety gear.



Hi Nathan.  Welcome and take and post lots of photos of what you are up to.

I've been going down this path myself, opens up tremendous possibilities.  Here's a video I did why my son (who's a vet) casting a dog....basically a paper weight, but he was home for the holidays and we were looking for a project.  That casting is AL and print was filament intended for the lost wax process - a very clean burn out

Current efforts are around SLA and castable resin, the detail that can be achieved is amazing.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from SK. Your project sounds fun, looking forward to future posts on this.


----------



## n8bot (Jun 4, 2022)

Mcgyver said:


> Hi Nathan.  Welcome and take and post lots of photos of what you are up to.
> 
> I've been going down this path myself, opens up tremendous possibilities.  Here's a video I did why my son (who's a vet) casting a dog....basically a paper weight, but he was home for the holidays and we were looking for a project.  That casting is AL and print was filament intended for the lost wax process - a very clean burn out
> 
> Current efforts are around SLA and castable resin, the detail that can be achieved is amazing.


That is an awesome video. The casting result looked good! If I get something like that I'll be happy.

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I'll try to take many photos and videos of the process to share.


----------

